# Mosquito Operations.



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's the account from Bob Kirkpatrick, my American friend with whom I was able to re-establish contact as a result of using this forum. As you will see, Bob ended up with 21 squadron, R.A.F. I'll post some pics of a painting and profiles I did of his aircraft under Aviation Pictures.
Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't know what happened, the attachment uploaded, but it aint there! I'll try again!
Sorry, it's an 'Invalid File' type. I'll figure out how to convert it and post it later!
Terry.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

It's cool Airframes ,no stress


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking forward to it Terry!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 5, 2008)

Here you go Terry, its converted to pdf.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Great read indeed!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting Terry,very interesting read!


----------



## Stirling01 (Oct 7, 2008)

Impressive story.Thanks Terry!


----------



## P-Popsie (Oct 26, 2008)

Always good to hear first hand accounts. Any thing to do with 464 Sqdn in particular. Thanks folks this is looking to be a great source of information.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 27, 2008)

Popsie get your hands on a copy of "The Gestapo Hunters" by Mark Lax Leon Kane-Maguire. An excellent account of the squadrons activities in WWII. Still available from its publisher Banner Books publishes non-fiction hardcover military books on Australian Maritime Aviation History.


----------



## P-Popsie (Oct 27, 2008)

Outstanding thankyou for that, I hadn't found that book in my searches yet which seems almost unbeleivable but its true. Cheers


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 27, 2008)

No worries mate. I've had it for a few years and reakon it's a damn good read.


----------

